# Are Impalas overrated?



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

I have owned 3 in my lifetime and enjoyed having them. But I personally feel that they are a little overrated and played out.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Impalas with style and class will never be played out, to some people its a way of life, or a lifestyle. After you done conquering a 58-59 Impala convertible fuel injection with every factory correct accessory,(150k). maybe it's time you should get into a different catogory?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Gangsta lean said:


> I have owned 3 in my lifetime and enjoyed having them. But I personally feel that they are a little overrated and played out.


no thats just a traditional staple vehicle in lowriding. overrated, maybe depending on who you talk to but played out lol hell no.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

yes, they are p.o.s in my opinion:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got rid of mine because everybody wanted one and I felt they were overdone. Do I still like them?? Yes I do. Do I want to own one? No


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't think they're "Played out" either, but both terms are subjective... Them being overrated is a little more objective since they are without question THE car to lowride...

I have often wondered why we don't focus on newer cars with better build quality, better gaskets & seals, FI, ABS, etc... We've all seen cars with updated engines, brakes, trannies, etc too which helps al ot, but how do you make up for the sound deadening of a Lexus? Or the comfort of a Mercedes??

I think it's an issue of trends... Lowriding is a class of car that will be around forever it seems. Certain fads will come and go, like euros and mini trucks, but "Traditionals" are that because it's the tradition of the genre and likely will be until the demise of lowriding... Which we have already decided will be NEVER...

I have had a handful of cars, but my favorite was also a traditional, so I think those of us who like them will stick with them.

I would like to see the TRUE answer to which car is "Best". Not a subjective rating based on looks, etc but a TRUE evaluation based on which car is easiest to lift, which one takes the "abuse" of hydraulics best without damage, which one TRULY makes the BEST lowrider. I myself am a Ford/Lincoln/Mercury guy, but I LOVE early 60's Impalas, so I would like to hear from folks who have done many cars which one REALLY made the best lowrider. I think THAT would probably give us the closest thing to an answer about whether Impalas are overrated... My $.02


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

did not read


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

47 fleetmaster said:


> did not read


:h5:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

The 64 is.
Every other no. :thumbsup:


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

I think 64 impalas are over rated......along with Cadillacs......

I got a 66 impala.....
Prefer Lincoln over Cadillac......
Prefer regal over cutlas
I'm in love with the 50-53 chevy 3100's
And hopefully will buy one soon......


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes they are over rated and no you should not own one. Go ahead and send me any parts you have or come across, I would be happy to get that crap outa your way.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Its all about taste ive ran in to a couple of people who stay away from impalas cause they are at every show.i met a dude who would rather drive his four door 86 mercury with switches than to ever set foot in an impala me impalas are the shit


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Topic has been rated!! :thumbsdown: :nicoderm:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

chino_lokes_1981 said:


> I think 64 impalas are over rated......along with Cadillacs......
> 
> I got a 66 impala.....
> Prefer Lincoln over Cadillac......
> ...


I feel the exact same way: 
Lincoln over Caddy
Regal over cutlass
I would like to own a candy apple red 53 chevy one day, 2 door.
64's are overated, but I love the way a 64 SS looks dropped with skirts.

My favorite Impala would have to be the 61, but I understand why everyone likes the 59, but if it came down to a 58 vs a 59 I would pick the 58.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

chino_lokes_1981 said:


> I think 64 impalas are over rated......along with Cadillacs......
> 
> I got a 66 impala.....
> Prefer Lincoln over Cadillac......
> ...


u cant argue impalas are overated owning a 66 impala Id rather own a g body over that lol


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> u cant argue impalas are overated owning a 66 impala Id rather own a g body over that lol


:roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

chino_lokes_1981 said:


> I got a 66 impala.....


baby steps holmes, 58-64 are the real impalas ese. 65 and up says I can't play with the big dogs


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Don't know about overrated I had the chance to buy a clean 64 vert didn't buy it cause really don't care for the shapes, people build nice ones just seems like they all pretty much stock interior and the same colors hard sometimes to remember what state there in cause they look alike. Now the ones that are done diffrent stand out.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> baby steps holmes, 58-64 are the real impalas ese. 65 and up says I can't play with the big dogs


:werd: Chevrolet only made impalas in 1958-1964


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> :werd: Chevrolet only made impalas in 1958-1964


simon carnal :nicoderm:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

New	page


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

50's/60's impalas are nice cars no matter how you slice it, but i get tired of seeing nothing but sixfo's in the magazines.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> baby steps holmes, 58-64 are the real impalas ese. 65 and up says I can't play with the big dogs


Why I dislike impalas as people make statements like this. A vast majority of impala owners feel like they are extra special.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

They are nice but i think i have more fun in an air conditioned linc or lac.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

YOU HAVE TO OWN ONE OR HAVE OWNED ONE TO REALLY APPRECIATE JUST HOW BAD ASS IMPALAS ARE! IM NOT TALKING 4 DOORS, REAL DEAL 2 DOORS.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> Why I dislike impalas as people make statements like this. A vast majority of impala owners feel like they are extra special.


aye its all about 57 rags now.. :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

I like chevyz and them galaxy in tha 60z would.like.to.see more ford galaxy done or even some 60z buicks especially them skylarks but I think tha g bodyz make.tha best lowriders all around Bcuzz they take tha most abuse from hoppers to showcars from mild to wild


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye its all about 57 rags now.. :nicoderm:


Amen to that ese


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

My favorite is the 64


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im a 59 man myself


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> u cant argue impalas are overated owning a 66 impala Id rather own a g body over that lol


To each his own......n be hittin 3 on that g body all day. When I finish it....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Og is the way to go... enjoyed mines every wk end get lots of nice car I use to have one etc gave an old man i ride once said i took him back in time..


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

not over rated it' just the uniform lowrider car


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

This topic should be renamed to g body's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

chino_lokes_1981 said:


> To each his own......n be hittin 3 on that g body all day. When I finish it....


sounds like g body hittin 3 on a g body


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye its all about 57 rags now.. :nicoderm:


LoL I'm all about hardtops.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It's all about what you like. to me a 57 rag and 58 ht is the king of sexy line's ... I also have a weakness for 62 impala wagons..

I never see myself with a 64, but I get angry when I see them with crazy custom interior's and painted front and rear bumpers..

50's 60's and early 70's american car's are the shit no matter how you slice it!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

62 impalas done right are very tight but 66 impalas a close 2 nd two doors ht or vert


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

65>All other year Impalas
Regal>Cutlass
Cruiser>Trailer queen
Titties>Ass
Independents>Dems+Reps
Science>Religion


----------



## MR. DEMON (Sep 21, 2008)

All. U talking shit bout palas are just jealous u can never own one get your cheap.as g bodies and found on road dead "FORD" broke ASSES A REAL CHEVY LOWRIDER !


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

mo do's>impaler


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

MR. DEMON said:


> All. U talking shit bout palas are just jealous u can never own one get your cheap.as g bodies and found on road dead "FORD" broke ASSES A REAL CHEVY LOWRIDER !


:thumbsup:


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

in my opinion its all in wut a person likes for self....i love impalas,i love gbodies.i love caddys,,i love lincoln towncars...i love bombs..i love lowridin............my personal favorite vehicle on EARTH is the 61 chevy impala,,,be it hardtop or convertible.........................i think everybody knows a cornball can make any car look like ASS if its not in their character to build a lo-lo or any car for that matter.....lets keep it lowridin family:thumbsup:................if its your choice of vehicle you should overrate it for your own situation and your own completeness


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR. DEMON said:


> All. U talking shit bout palas are just jealous u can never own one get your cheap.as g bodies and found on road dead "FORD" broke ASSES A REAL CHEVY LOWRIDER !


:ugh: 

Exhibit A


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> LoL I'm all about hardtops.


u know I was that way I always loved the 59 hardtop so I bought one then got hooked when I had a vert g body but as far as 57s Ive always lo ed the convertibles. If ur talkin low rod hot rod I say hardtop all the way u talkin lowrider either one is cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MR. DEMON said:


> All. U talking shit bout palas are just jealous u can never own one get your cheap.as g bodies and found on road dead "FORD" broke ASSES A REAL CHEVY LOWRIDER !


ya I cant afford an impala lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Impalas with style and class will never be played out, to some people its a way of life, or a lifestyle. After you done conquering a 58-59 Impala convertible fuel injection with every factory correct accessory,(150k). maybe it's time you should get into a different catogory?


Kaboom!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

MinieMe209 said:


> 59>All other year Impalas
> Regal<Cutlass
> Cruiser>Trailer queen
> Titties>Ass
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

I like all year impalas besides the newer ones


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

58-70 impalas u cant go wrong classics. say lowrider and first thing in ur mind will be impala


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> Fixed


:finger:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> u know I was that way I always loved the 59 hardtop so I bought one then got hooked when I had a vert g body but as far as 57s Ive always lo ed the convertibles. If ur talkin low rod hot rod I say hardtop all the way u talkin lowrider either one is cool


I'm to white to roll around with the top down so a vert would be useless for me other then to get more men to jock me so I would never bother. 

One day I'll own a 55 or 57 hardtop but at this point in life buying a home is more important and as such has made me poor as fuck lol but I have a house.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> I'm to white to roll around with the top down so a vert would be useless for me other then to get more men to jock me so I would never bother.
> 
> One day I'll own a 55 or 57 hardtop but at this point in life buying a home is more important and as such has made me poor as fuck lol but I have a house.


cry me a river ****** nobody gives a fuck


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> cry me a river ****** nobody gives a fuck


Go drive your paki purple taxi into a burning building sausage smoker.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> I'm to white to roll around with the top down so a vert would be useless for me other then to get more men to jock me so I would never bother.
> 
> One day I'll own a 55 or 57 hardtop but at this point in life buying a home is more important and as such has made me poor as fuck lol but I have a house.


I already have a house. I almost bought a decent project hardtop for 8500


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I already have a house. I almost bought a decent project hardtop for 8500


Damn ballin out there lol.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> Damn ballin out there lol.


na dog just sum broke messicans trynna come up


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

People shouldnt give a fuck what others think about a car. I once read on here, "i build my car to turn heads". I dont. I build my cars for me and my taste. If people like it....koo. if not, whatever aye. I've gotten shit for having a g-body and not a "real" lowrider like an impala or caddy. I love my cutlass and plan to build it my way. Later on after getting rid of some bills, i'll be on the look out for a 63 rag, played out or not.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

78 training day monte. best impala ever. EVER!!!


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

warning said:


> 78 training day monte. best impala ever. EVER!!!


Nice choice, holmes.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Droop408 said:


> Nice choice, holmes.


:werd: :h5:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

supremes said:


> YOU HAVE TO OWN ONE OR HAVE OWNED ONE TO REALLY APPRECIATE JUST HOW BAD ASS IMPALAS ARE! IM NOT TALKING 4 DOORS, REAL DEAL 2 DOORS.


:werd:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> cry me a river ****** nobody gives a fuck


Firme joe don't play games out here. He a ruthless ass mafuck


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

x64


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> Firme joe don't play games out here. He a ruthless ass mafuck


 oh :werd: hno:.....foreal doh yall boff *******


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Impalas are the shit cause they cover all spectrums lowrider muscle car or just leaving it stock there isn't very many cars that you can do that with timeless fucking classics


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Played out, I think to some point they are. Not because of the car in general its due to Dump trucks that say " Your not a real rider if you are not riding an Impala" I have owned several (61HT, 63HT, 64HT, 66rag, 68HT, 68rag, 70HT) And had A Great Time in each and every one of them BUT, when it came to building a Car to hit the Low Riders Shows, I built a 1968Chevelle SS Malibu. 2 pump set up hitting high 20's low 30's, dip in chrome, candy undercarriage, custom trunk & guts Why, for the simple fact that I am not a person that follows and or listens to what Dump Trucks say is a low ride. Took a few Sweepstakes here in Northern Cal witch is no easy feat I'm here to tell you! Ride what you like, build what you like, and Never give a Shit what Dump Trucks say because Low Riding is in your heart, not you wallet!!! Like Kojak always said " Meow Baby" and I just showed my age. uffin:


uniques66 said:


> 1968 Chevelle Malibu, I wanted to build something different, and I DID! :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

That chevelle is tight homie any pics of it with the wheels on it


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

MR. DEMON said:


> All. U talking shit bout palas are just jealous u can never own one get your cheap.as g bodies and found on road dead "FORD" broke ASSES A REAL CHEVY LOWRIDER !


Is this directed at me? Cuz if you can read, I stated I have owned 3 Impalas, a 63ss, 64ss and a 62ss.


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

In my opinion they will never be played out. I grew up with my Grandpa/Dad/Uncles owning them. I was brought home from the hospital in my Dads 63. My 3 daughters were brought home in my 62.Im partial to the 58-64 but love 67 fast backs too. I have owned 5 and prefer H.T.'s over Rag's for some odd reason. I will always have one in my garage weather Im able to drive or not. And I feel blessed everytime my garage door opens and my 62/64 are sitting there and making that hard decision of which one Im backing out that day. :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Got the new lowrider in the trash all except 3 were impalas, seemed it was changing now going back to the same thing


----------



## MR. DEMON (Sep 21, 2008)

Gangsta lean said:


> Is this directed at me? Cuz if you can read, I stated I have owned 3 Impalas, a 63ss, 64ss and a 62ss.



Nah bro just them hating impala foos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Should have called this thread Impala Haters enter here lol


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,me,had a 63 an a64, nowadays im strivein to get one of em agin,but legaley,ttt , bump for trays and foes allday everyday,


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

uniques66 said:


> Played out, I think to some point they are. Not because of the car in general its due to Dump trucks that say " Your not a real rider if you are not riding an Impala" I have owned several (61HT, 63HT, 64HT, 66rag, 68HT, 68rag, 70HT) And had A Great Time in each and every one of them BUT, when it came to building a Car to hit the Low Riders Shows, I built a 1968Chevelle SS Malibu. 2 pump set up hitting high 20's low 30's, dip in chrome, candy undercarriage, custom trunk & guts Why, for the simple fact that I am not a person that follows and or listens to what Dump Trucks say is a low ride. Took a few Sweepstakes here in Northern Cal witch is no easy feat I'm here to tell you! Ride what you like, build what you like, and Never give a Shit what Dump Trucks say because Low Riding is in your heart, not you wallet!!! Like Kojak always said " Meow Baby" and I just showed my age. uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:TRU it's in the heart


----------



## Lowrrid3 (Jan 12, 2012)

warning said:


> 78 training day monte. best impala ever. EVER!!!


Training day was a 79 playa.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls". 

The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron. 

Motherfuckers wanna talk shit on 4door cars from that 50s,60s, salvaged from the junkyard yet are driving some piece of shit rusted out 2 door they bought at a police auction. 

Real Lowriders don't give 2 fucks about anyone else's opinion. If we did we'd never have the fucking culture in the first place, You think they didn't get shit from the Hotrodders? It's what we do it's who we are and it's fucking pussies to afraid to do there own thing that ruin it.


"Oh I'd wanted to be a lowrider, after I saw Dr. Dre in "Let Me Ride" but someone said it's all about 30s now and Donks, so I'll order a set of those, I don't wanna do what I want because of what others might think."


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Well sed,primo,do u pimpin,


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

People can say what they want about Impalas. However they regularly bring $30K-$120K+ at muscle car auctions; indicating broad appeal to classic car enthusiasts. Not many other popular lowrider body types command those kind of prices. A few Bel Airs and Cadillacs, but the list starts getting short quick....


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Well sed,ttt,bump,


----------



## Lowrrid3 (Jan 12, 2012)

Courage said:


> The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".
> 
> The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.
> 
> ...


Werd


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Courage said:


> The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".
> 
> The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.
> 
> ...


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

corny, its played out if u make it played out.


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

kasem1963 said:


> corny, its played out if u make it played out.


X dos..


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

foreal doh yall some *******


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Courage said:


> The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".
> 
> The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.
> 
> ...


So that's why everybody is turning gay lol. I think people are referring to how diverse low riders were back in the days compared to now


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

Black on black is overrated


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

do i love impala's. most definetly. any year done right can look good.

i do agree they are overated tho. seems the lowrider scene has brainwashed itself into thinking impala rags are the only way to roll. i miss seeing all sorts of diversity in the scene. i even loved alot of the euros and minis. this is probably part of the reason there are not many younger guys building cars, they are told from day 1 that unless they have a impala rag, thier car is a waste of time.

i just feel the creativity is getting lost in lowriding, doing the same 6 years of cars over and over does get repetitive. especially with all these guys afraid to modify thier cars with fear of "re-sale value"

if you wanna build impalas that awsome, i enjoy seeing them, thats your choice. but guys thinking that they are above you just because they are building an impala and your not is idiotic. i choose not to because thats my choice, not because i couldnt afford one or couldnt find one.




but 4drs are always lame. no matter what.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't miss Honda lowriders on 50 series blackwalls. I think the reason you see less of that is lowriding is expensive. Instead of dumping a bunch of money on kandy paint and chrome undies for whatever happens to be in the driveway, why not save up a couple grand and start with the car you actually want? 

I bet a lot of people who built those Honda lowriders actually did want a Honda, until 1996 when their 1989 Civic wasn't gonna be cool no matter how gold the engine was. The reason why people aren't lowriding 78 Buicks anymore is the only reason they did in the first place is the car was easy to find. It's not easy to find anymore. You have to seek that kind of shit out. So as long as you're seeking out a 35 year old car why not make sure it's the one you really want?


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Not overrated just the best.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye people are upset they don't have monies to afford one.

its all about 57 rags now :nicoderm:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

I got mad love for all 2 door classics, to me they just had more class. I wanted a 64 rag since I was a kid so for me that shit ain't ever getting played out. Any 2 door Chevy 64 on down is always going to be at the top of my list, memories for me back when I was lil Rollin w my pops jammin oldies just Ridin nothin like it....


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

jdfx1 said:


> Not overrated just the best.
> 
> 
> jdfx1, that is a nice avatar. uffin:


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanx bro have begun to get parts for it will start cracking on it early next year.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THE PEOPLE THAT SAY ITS OVERRATED ARE THE ONES WITH NO IMPALAS LOL


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE PEOPLE THAT SAY ITS OVERRATED ARE THE ONES WITH NO IMPALAS LOL


This^:thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE PEOPLE THAT SAY ITS OVERRATED ARE THE ONES WITH NO IMPALAS LOL


:yes::nicoderm::roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE PEOPLE THAT SAY ITS OVERRATED ARE THE ONES WITH NO IMPALAS LOL


But why does everyone don't have one have to automatically have to want one.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

plague said:


> But why does everyone don't have one have to automatically have to want one.


aye cause low riding is about spending money to impress people you don't know :nicoderm:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Right on tcs!!, thee averge joe want one,but in the past he never liked/wanted one/or now tryin to bandwagon the lowlow movement,hehehe, lol,


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

plague said:


> But why does everyone don't have one have to automatically have to want one.


i don't have one and i don't want one. i think the 58, 60, 63, and 68 are beautiful cars but i like them more modern. power windows, wood grain wheels, 2 din stereo, a/c, and i don't like when people fuck with impala interiors. so lincoln and caddy are more my style, but i still rightclicksave a nice 60 rag



also i can't afford one :rofl:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ya,they are a porshe pricetagg, ;-)


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

plague said:


> But why does everyone don't have one have to automatically have to want one.


^This. Lol I know a cat that WANTS to build a Monte, plenty of people(around my age) that I know who talk about Lowriding want Delts, Montes, T Top Regals, maybe even an Impala. But Ive never seen one of em(none of which are racked out to the opposing defense) say "shit I want a Monte vert witta vette engine on spokes n switches, but I REALLY wanna 64".


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> ^This. Lol I know a cat that WANTS to build a Monte, plenty of people(around my age) that I know who talk about Lowriding want Delts, Montes, T Top Regals, maybe even an Impala. But Ive never seen one of em(none of which are racked out to the opposing defense) say "shit I want a Monte vert witta vette engine on spokes n switches, but I REALLY wanna 64".


but then again people come on here asking questions wanting to lowride their fwd devilles and all kinds of crazy ass shit. people that never dumped a bunch of money and work into a car. they want to lowride whatever they already have in the driveway, their moms old car just because it's an old car. and maybe they will, but guarantee five years later they'll regret every sent they spent on it and every dollar they put into it. maybe they won't want an impala, but they'll want something a little more traditional. 40-50 years of experimenting along with cars becoming harder to find kind of distills the style down to a certain look, the one that looks good. that's why we don't have this anymore.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

people who have different taste never have a taste for expensive shit. nobody says "i want to lowride a 71 cuda"


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I JUST HATE HOW impala parts after 64 are hard as hell to replace! 

but I will never get tired of Glasshouse's and impala's !


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

fool2 said:


> but then again people come on here asking questions wanting to lowride their fwd devilles and all kinds of crazy ass shit. people that never dumped a bunch of money and work into a car. they want to lowride whatever they already have in the driveway, their moms old car just because it's an old car. and maybe they will, but guarantee five years later they'll regret every sent they spent on it and every dollar they put into it. maybe they won't want an impala, but they'll want something a little more traditional. 40-50 years of experimenting along with cars becoming harder to find kind of distills the style down to a certain look, the one that looks good. that's why we don't have this anymore.


Nice six foe


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

I always said that I didn't want one cause eveyone had one,and I couldn't afford to build it!then came a chance to buy a project from one of my club brothers came up and I jumped on it!I'm gonna build it Anywayz !I STILL CAN'T AFFORD TO BUT FUCK IT IM DOING IT!!!!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

mr1987 said:


> I always said that I didn't want one cause eveyone had one,and I couldn't afford to build it!then came a chance to buy a project from one of my club brothers came up and I jumped on it!I'm gonna build it Anywayz !I STILL CAN'T AFFORD TO BUT FUCK IT IM DOING IT!!!!


So THATS what happened to the caprice.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE PEOPLE THAT SAY ITS OVERRATED ARE THE ONES WITH NO IMPALAS LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> I JUST HATE HOW impala parts after 64 are hard as hell to replace!
> 
> but I will never get tired of Glasshouse's and impala's !


X59


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> So THATS what happened to the caprice.


This happend to the caprice









Gettin it fixed this winter,Rollin my caddy until its fixed







E
Planning busting out the 64 frame off build in 3/4 years


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> So THATS what happened to the caprice.


And who are u ATM launitic do I know u?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

mr1987 said:


> And who are u ATM launitic do I know u?


Been following your thread fool! I saw what happened, but you hadnt updated in a minute.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Been following your thread fool! I saw what happened, but you hadnt updated in a minute.


Lmao what u been up too


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

People buying clean impalas & calling themselves builders! Thats overrated!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

mr1987 said:


> I always said that I didn't want one cause eveyone had one,and I couldn't afford to build it!then came a chance to buy a project from one of my club brothers came up and I jumped on it!I'm gonna build it Anywayz !I STILL CAN'T AFFORD TO BUT FUCK IT IM DOING IT!!!!


It's not always about the money you put into it, yea sure its a good feeling when there's no limits to how much you can put into your ride but its nothing compared to the soul you put into it when your finally done & know you put every dime you could into it along with time & all you learned by building it. Once its built & on the street then you can upgrade as you can.


----------



## jsena (Aug 3, 2010)

Hell no I own 63 ss ht 64 ss rag 65ss ht Impala's are the best!!! :drama:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> I'm of teh red and I like 65's over fugly ass 64's, also Regal>Cutlass


:cheesy:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

OKJessie said:


> It's not always about the money you put into it, yea sure its a good feeling when there's no limits to how much you can put into your ride but its nothing compared to the soul you put into it when your finally done & know you put every dime you could into it along with time & all you learned by building it. Once its built & on the street then you can upgrade as you can.


Thanks bro for the encouragent !i will build this ride I'll be doing all the work other than paint and interior !im already learning and willing to learn even more!


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

OKJessie said:


> People buying clean impalas & calling themselves builders! Thats overrated!


Well said!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

mr1987 said:


> Thanks bro for the encouragent !i will build this ride I'll be doing all the work other than paint and interior !im already learning and willing to learn even more!


Right on! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

I LUV IMPALAS, MY FAVORITE YEAR IS A 61 RAG AND A 67 RAG, THEY JUST COST TOO DAMM MUCH AND I THINK PEOPLE SELLING THEM R GIVING RIDICULOUS PRICES ON THEM, I'M JUST SAYIN THAT'S ALL, BUT BEIN OVERATED,MAYBE FOR SOME PEOPLE


----------



## SantosO-Three (Jun 12, 2012)

I just think it's a good looking car. Shit, I don't even lowride, plan to own/build a lowrider, lol I've never even been in one. Didn't stop me from buying a 60' though. It's just one of those cars that no matter how you build it, or your 'style' it's going to look good. People will always build what they like, whether it's that 64 convertible or that 77' Chevette. And I don't think you can really hate on that. If you're too busy trippin' on what other people's rides look like rather than your own, then you may need to reevaluate your life, lol.
Just my opinion though brothas


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

I personally give much more respect to those that build full blown show caddys.Those cars have always seemed so much more complicated to me. The engine compartment and electrical seem so much more advanced than a old school impala. Impalas are like big toys and not very difficult to understand.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

*


SantosO-Three said:



I don't even lowride, plan to own/build a lowrider,

Click to expand...

*
THEN WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU EVEN ON THIS SITE?:facepalm:


----------



## SantosO-Three (Jun 12, 2012)

Courage said:


> THEN WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU EVEN ON THIS SITE?:facepalm:


Hahaha. Knew I was gonna get asked that. Even though I don't own one, I definitely appreciate the craftsmanship and all that hard work that goes into these cars. Don't have to lowride to do that.


----------



## augustine.p (Oct 9, 2013)

I love old school Impalas. Unfortunately the price has skyrocketed on these cars in decent shape nowadays ( at least where I'm located in Texas ). I picked up a 63 Ford Galaxie 1 owner, daily drivable with 50K on the clock for literally half the price of the same year and condition / milage Impala. Basically because it's a Ford and not a Chevy. I also see no love being given to people in the scene trying to build something different than an Impala or a "typical" G body. I will never understand that. 

Impalas will never be played out, my dream car is still a 58 Impala, and always will be. I just don't see why the price has skyrocketed on these cars so much in the last 10 years in comparison to similar cars.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Impalas are overrated to those who don't have them or can't afford them.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

augustine.p said:


> I picked up a 63 Ford Galaxie 1 owner, daily drivable with 50K on the clock for literally half the price of the same year and condition / milage Impala.


you overpaid breh


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

47 fleetmaster said:


> i kant not read


fixt


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> Impalas are overrated to those who don't have them or can't afford them.


:rofl:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Marty McFly said:


> Impalas are overrated to those who don't have them or can't afford them.


LMAO


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Gangsta lean said:


> I have owned 3 in my lifetime and enjoyed having them. But I personally feel that they are a little overrated and played out.


Bump


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

yea hang onto ur gbody it might be worth :dunno:something one day:roflmao:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

It's ironic i'm watching an episode of bewitched while checkin in on this topic, Samantha is learning 2drive in a '65 impala coupe among other pre-65 impalas &corvairs on da road...wow & 2weigh in on this question, HELL NO! BTW da 69s my favorite!


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

fool2 said:


> you overpaid breh


:bowrofl: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

There over rated to people that can't afford to fix one up just saying they aren't cheap


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah everyone wants a impala


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lowrod said:


> It's ironic i'm watching an episode of bewitched while checkin in on this topic, Samantha is learning 2drive in a '65 impala coupe among other pre-65 impalas &corvairs on da road...wow & 2weigh in on this question, HELL NO! BTW da 69s my favorite!


Ironic is watching bewitched is fucking guy


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

yes extremely and also one of the lower end cars created in that generation.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ironic is watching bewitched is fucking guy



maybe thats why he thinks opinion has some sort of jurisdiction in automotive genre's 



IT DOESNT!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

divine69impala said:


> I personally give much more respect to those that build full blown show caddys.Those cars have always seemed so much more complicated to me. The engine compartment and electrical seem so much more advanced than a old school impala. Impalas are like big toys and not very difficult to understand.


What's a caddy?

:dunno:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I think 4 dr car owners shouldn't have a say in the matter


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^Palabra!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

I mite go with a 4 door 64, to do a theme on gta sa,the savvana 64 impy style , would be ether a hard topp or perama chopped topp lowlow ,based on the atrubute style of what u did to that car in game,


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

OKJessie said:


> People buying clean impalas & calling themselves builders! Thats overrated!


What if that person knows nothing about working on a car?


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Gangsta lean said:


> What if that person knows nothing about working on a car?


Well ofcourse that's a whole different situation! If you buy a clean impala or any clean car, first learn to establish yourself with the best knowledge of your vehicle, do some homework on it & start small & work your way up! If you have to take it to any shop, make sure you do some homework on them as well. A shops reputation or self employed car builder goes a long way. You have to understand something...me saying people buying clean cars & calling themselves builders doesn't mean everyone! It's only directed to individuals that don't know any better & think they're above or on the same level as the usual car guy or lowrider veteran. In so many words, stay humble, learn as you go, accept the fact that it won't always go like you plan, a step at a time, & last but not least...if it was easy to do everything to your own car, then everyone would be doing it! There's a lot of good people & topics on this site that will have no problem helping you with any questions you might have.


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> baby steps holmes, 58-64 are the real impalas ese. 65 and up says I can't play with the big dogs



You Trippin....


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

RollNMy64 said:


> You Trippin....


TCS is right....except for 67's:thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Gangsta lean said:


> What if that person knows nothing about working on a car?


that's cool, just don't pretend you built it.


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> TCS is right....except for 67's:thumbsup:


You Trippin too....

Which Impala holds the all-time industry annual sales record? The 5..........


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

OKJessie said:


> Well ofcourse that's a whole different situation! If you buy a clean impala or any clean car, first learn to establish yourself with the best knowledge of your vehicle, do some homework on it & start small & work your way up! If you have to take it to any shop, make sure you do some homework on them as well. A shops reputation or self employed car builder goes a long way. You have to understand something...me saying people buying clean cars & calling themselves builders doesn't mean everyone! It's only directed to individuals that don't know any better & think they're above or on the same level as the usual car guy or lowrider veteran. In so many words, stay humble, learn as you go, accept the fact that it won't always go like you plan, a step at a time, & last but not least...if it was easy to do everything to your own car, then everyone would be doing it! There's a lot of good people & topics on this site that will have no problem helping you with any questions you might have.



:thumbsup:


----------



## gmcfamily (Jun 12, 2013)

Gangsta lean said:


> I have owned 3 in my lifetime and enjoyed having them. But I personally feel that they are a little overrated and played out.


Yes they are! GMC trucks are where it's at!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

RollNMy64 said:


> You Trippin too....
> 
> Which Impala holds the all-time industry annual sales record? The 5..........


Says it while rolling in his 64


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Says it while rolling in his 64


Yep....I aint the one knocking certain years.


----------



## RIPYA (Nov 25, 2013)

Drive one then say theyre overrated. hell no


----------

